# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Η φωτια και απωλεια του  Empire Windrush [Thefire and loss of Empire Windrush]

## Nicholas Peppas

*Empire Windrush

*Η φωτια και απωλεια του  *Empire Windrush*

Here we have some pictures from the ill-fated *Empire Windrush* and from its burning on March 30, 1954

* There is a very surprising INA film from 1954 here
http://www.ina.fr/video/CAF97515428/...-alger.fr.html* 

EW all.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλόι έχει περάσει διάφορους ρόλους επιβατικό, πλοίο μεταφοράς στρατευμάτων, πλοίο αναψυχής πολεμικών πλοίων, νοσοκομιακό πλοίο (όταν κάηκε μμετέφερε τραυματίες από τον πόλεμο της Κορέας. Αλλά αφού ξεκίνησε σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο το 1930 νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι εδώ αυτό το θέμα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλόι έχει περάσει διάφορους ρόλους επιβατικό, πλοίο μεταφοράς στρατευμάτων, πλοίο αναψυχής πολεμικών πλοίων, νοσοκομιακό πλοίο (όταν κάηκε μμετέφερε τραυματίες από τον πόλεμο της Κορέας. Αλλά αφού ξεκίνησε σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο το 1930 νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι εδώ αυτό το θέμα



Συμφωνω απολυτα. Ηταν πιο γνωστο σαν μεταφορικο στρατευματων

----------

